# Pettibone 25 multi-crane



## jef (Jul 27, 2004)

Hi all,

I'm new to the forum and am looking for some advice.
I am considering purchasing a 1965(?) model 25000lb Pettibone multi-crane for occasional use at my boat yard. 
The crane in question was in use up until last year when the motor failed. The rest of the machine seems to be in good condition, i am going back next weekend to inspect the machine again and to determine what type (make/model) of motor was in it. 
If anyone has any experience with these or similar, or knows what one of these in reasonable condition is worth, any feedback would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks in advance,

Jef.


----------

